# Dulcolax Suppositories



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I wanted to know what other folks experience is with these.I have incomplete evacuation problems, hate to do enemas, and have tried these with uneven results.I will have a bowel movement within about an hour, but it is still incomplete - whether it's soft or hard stool. And, then continue to have extreme irritation and small bowel movements for several more hours where the laxative keeps working.AIRPLANE, if you check read this, I still am not sure when to go ahead and use a second Dulcolax suppository?! If I do a gloved check, there may be some stool still remaining very high in the rectum. How long do you usually wait before using the second one if it's necessary?Also, do others still continue to experience extreme burning and irritation after using these? Much, much discomfort.Evelyn


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

SeekingHope-Deciding when and/or if to use additional suppositories is not easy. I often don't have the suppository in for very long before I feel the urge to go which I always heed immediately because if I don't I know it can subside and I could end up with little or no results. At the same time, because it does work so quickly I am often uncertain as to whether I get the full benefit of it so it is kind of a catch-22. I usually make the decision as to whether to use an additional one within 15-30 minutes. If I feel the evacuation was incomplete and that the cramping has pretty much disappeared I will probably try a second one. Sometimes this produces more results, sometimes not. Just like you, it doesn't always do the job 100% but at any rate I feel it's better than nothing. I evacuate on my own as much as possible and seldom use the suppositories on my days off if I don't need to go anywhere. I also try not to use them every day, no more than every other day. When the suppository does seem to work, even moderately, I figure I probably will not have much to get rid of the next day even though just like you I may be able to feel something stuck inside. Ultimately, it's a one-day-at-a-time approach, depending on how you're feeling and what activities you have planned.As for the irritation, you definitely need to use some kind of moisturizing product afterwards. As I think I've mentioned before, I purchase a suppository with the brand name Calmol 4 which I buy from Ebay. This is for moisturizing only-not a laxative. There are also other brands, such as Tucks but I prefer the Calmol 4 and I can get it in larger quantities so it costs me less than if I were to buy other brands at the drugstore in packs of 10 or 12. I also use something externally as well- sometimes a hemmorhoid type cream or even an unscented moisturizer such as Neutrogena- I use it externally and also just into the very end (the anus). I often do this after each bowel movement, after showering, and/or before bedtime- maybe 2-3 times a day. Even before I used suppositories I still moisturized because I have always had irritation issues since this all began. Also, I think having a rectocele makes it worse because when I'm irritated in the rectal area I tend to feel it vaginally as well.I also tried petroleum jelly once but did not care for it and it was very messy and hard to clean up because it is so sticky. Hope this helps.AIRPLANE


----------

